# Any Interest in a Combat Hapkido DVD Review



## dancingalone (Mar 1, 2010)

So, anyone interested in reading my impressions of the yellow and orange belt material in the much maligned Pelligini system?  If so, is it better for me to post the review here or in the more exclusive Hapkido forum?  

I'm leaning towards here because 1) I have no substantive training in hapkido and I'd hate to tick off the purists on the hapkido forum, reviewing a DVD that purports to teach (Combat) Hapkido and 2) because many TKDists are interested in exactly the type of material that comprises CH.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm interested!  I'd read it.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2010)

I would love to read it...


----------



## Manny (Mar 1, 2010)

Go ahead I will like to read the review.

Manny


----------



## ATC (Mar 1, 2010)

Post away!!!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 1, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> So, anyone interested in reading my impressions of the yellow and orange belt material in the much maligned Pelligini system?


Yes.



dancingalone said:


> If so, is it better for me to post the review here or in the more exclusive Hapkido forum?


Given that it is hapkido, I would say the hapkido forum.  



dancingalone said:


> I'm leaning towards here because 1) I have no substantive training in hapkido and I'd hate to tick off the purists on the hapkido forum, reviewing a DVD that purports to teach (Combat) Hapkido


Not sure what to say here, having seen the friction and disregard for site rules on the part of a small number of individuals (1) whenever the subject of CHKD is even hinted at.  I generally am not one for mixing arts within a school or bolting on stuff from one art onto another, but I also accept the fact that my opinion is only my opinion.

Also, CHKD is an HKD system.  



dancingalone said:


> and 2) because many TKDists are interested in exactly the type of material that comprises CH.


If you are coming at it from a TKD add on perspective, then TKD is the place.  But that really isn't what it sounds like.

I have pretty much made a complete shift from TKD to HKD, but having a very lengthy background in TKD, I will say that what many TKDists need is not CHKD or any other bolt on system, but to get taekwondo put back together as an art in the majority of schools.  

Taekwondo has suffered more than any other MA from entrepreneurs, rank inflation, and rampant commercialization.  While I have no quarrel with WTF sport TKD (aka olympic), I do feel that it has provided a handy cop out for many schools looking to reduce their program to only the most profitable elements.  Were this not the case, the desire to bolt on another art would not be nearly as commonplace.  The problems that taekwondo faces will only be solved at this point on a grass roots level.  The leadership has priorities that are very much geared towards self continuance and sponsorship dollars.  Nothing bad about either, but it does, unfortunately, encourage more rampant commercialism.

And before anyone becomes indignant, I am referring to a wide spread trend, not an exhaustive commentary on every taekwondo school or the art itself (which I still hold in high regard).

Daniel


----------



## dortiz (Mar 1, 2010)

Daniel,
I need to come by and take lessons. You have mad tap dancing skills  : )


Dave O.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 2, 2010)

Not sure what you are referring to.  

Daniel


----------



## CDKJudoka (Mar 2, 2010)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Not sure what you are referring to.
> 
> Daniel




I believe he is referring to your "diplomatic" skills when it comes to traditional HKDin talking about the "abomination" that is CHKD.

I would totally like a review of the DVD btw.


----------



## dortiz (Mar 2, 2010)

That and the TKD comments with gracious disclaimers.  

Between both you threw it out and very nicely were able to dance around Ting off anyone. Nice job.

 : )


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 2, 2010)

OK, guys.  Give me a day or two to write it and I'll post it here.  I'm not really interested in discussing whether it's 'authentic' hapkido or not, hence my likely decision to not post it in the Hapkido subforum.  I'm going to write the review from the perspective of effective self-defense - does the material work or not?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 2, 2010)

dortiz said:


> That and the TKD comments with gracious disclaimers.
> 
> Between both you threw it out and very nicely were able to dance around Ting off anyone. Nice job.
> 
> : )


I figure that there is enough teeing off of others here, particularly regarding sport TKD and CHKD.  No need to contribute.

I would like to see in the HKD forum a decent synopsis of just what CHKD is and is not and some reasonable and respectful discussion regarding it, minus the usual criticisms of GMP or the challenges associated with distance or video learning of a hapkido style.  In other words, discussion about what is the curriculum like as opposed to endless back & forth about the founder and the DVD delivery method and whether or not such is a legitimate way to learn and be ranked.

I have seen enough KKW schools that pretty much give you a pass in exchanged for cash up to, including, and beyond first dan. That does not change the content or quality of the curriculum.  Likewise, the curriculum in CHKD is, whatever it is, regardless of the delivery method. 

Daniel


----------



## terrylamar (Jun 6, 2010)

Did you ever post your review?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jun 7, 2010)

terrylamar said:


> Did you ever post your review?



I am curious to see it as well.  I don't think that he has; I have kept an eye out for it. 

Terry,

I'd love your input on one of my threads about what the differences are between "traditional" hapkido and CHKD.  As I recall, you actually have a good basis in the traditional and transitioned to CHKD fairly recently, so your input would be very much appreciated there.

Daniel


----------



## Drac (Jun 7, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> So, anyone interested in reading my impressions of the yellow and orange belt material in the much maligned Pelligini system? If so, is it better for me to post the review here or in the more exclusive Hapkido forum?
> 
> I'm leaning towards here because 1) I have no substantive training in hapkido and I'd hate to tick off the purists on the hapkido forum,


 
No matter WHERE you post it you will invite *criticism*


----------



## dancingalone (Jun 7, 2010)

terrylamar said:


> Did you ever post your review?



No, I kind of lost focus amidst all the CH discussions on the board.  I will finish it at some point and will post it then.


----------



## goingd (Jun 8, 2010)

Drac said:


> No matter WHERE you post it you will invite *criticism*
> 
> 
> 
> See?



He put 'abomination' in quotation marks, so I think it was meant as sarcasm...


----------



## Drac (Jun 8, 2010)

goingd said:


> He put 'abomination' in quotation marks, so I think it was meant as sarcasm...


 
I will retract my comment..Didnt pay any attention to it..My fault..


----------

